# Milwaukee close cutters?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Anyone use them? Do they last? Work well? I've been using raptors and they're just about had it.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm also interested in some new close cutters because mine are a bit bulky and don't go down to a 1/4". The ones I use are an air conditioning brand and are solid cutters and easy to replace wheel. Here's a pic.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

For that style I have the ridgid, but rarely use them, they're good cutters, and the newer style knob is quite nice. Mine are the old round knob.

I was actually talking about these: I like the looks of the grip, but want to make sure they last before I drop a $50 bill on a set...


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> For that style I have the ridgid, but rarely use them, they're good cutters, and the newer style knob is quite nice. Mine are the old round knob.
> 
> I was actually talking about these: I like the looks of the grip, but want to make sure they last before I drop a $50 bill on a set...


i am interested in those as well, but my experience with Milwaukee hand tools is not very positive, except the tin snips which i love.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I have had that Milwaukee set since they came out with them maybe 5 months ago. Since they have not been out long I can not say anything about how they will last other than they seem to hold up good for now and I believe they will last long. I love them and another guy I work with also loves them. They don't do 1/4" only 1/2" 3/4" and 1". I'm not sure but I do believe they cost $70 not $50. I would recommend them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

$50 and free shipping from Homecraphole is the cheapest I've found.


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tubing Cutters, Lenox*

Lenox is the only way!!
Easy swap for wheels.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

brass plumbing said:


> Lenox is the only way!!
> Easy swap for wheels.


I've tried the Lenox ones before and I don't really care for them. Seems like they last a month or two if you're lucky... at least the two 3/4 ones I used.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Ordered them Milwaukee cutters ,had themless than a week..returned them..pure junk. With any close quarter tubing cutter with gap, useless when using offest on them.. General Wire is the only ones I have..

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> Ordered them Milwaukee cutters ,had themless than a week..returned them..pure junk. With any close quarter tubing cutter with gap, useless when using offest on them.. General Wire is the only ones I have..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


Don't tell me that! I ordered them last night...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

You're getting the ones I returned! All taped up package, bwaaahhahah 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> I've tried the Lenox ones before and I don't really care for them. Seems like they last a month or two if you're lucky... at least the two 3/4 ones I used.


My work buddy brought me a set of Lenox. . After using three times.. told him to keep it in his truck.. same design as Milwaukee craps.. not full circle to keep offset fully contact. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> You're getting the ones I returned! All taped up package, bwaaahhahah
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


 you! :laughing:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> My work buddy brought me a set of Lenox. . After using three times.. told him to keep it in his truck.. same design as Milwaukee craps.. not full circle to keep offset fully contact.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


My Master has a set that's so old he has no clue who made them, and they work really well. I'll try to get a picture of them tomorrow, but it's a cast stack replacement day, no sweating.


----------

